# Rules in the "Sex in Marriage" section aren't being properly applied



## Theseus

I tried to post in 2 threads in the Sex in Marriage section, but both were locked: 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/74146-scent-woman-man.html

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/74066-apologies-if-already-posted-sex-statistics.html

According to 827Aug, they were locked because they don't follow the rules. Yet, I read through the rules several times and I don't see any violation.

Yet another thread, blatantly violates the rules on polls, yet its allowed to remain (I think it should remain, but the point is if you are going to follow the rules, they should be consistent, not arbitrary). 

This doesn't make any sense, and I think a moderator should either fix the situation or the rules should be changed.


----------



## Maricha75

Actually, the threads that were locked DID break the rules. 
"NO Posts or threads started just to explore fantasies or for *similar* reasons; they will be deleted." Similar reasons... including "1) Does your partner have a "natural smell/scent" that you enjoy?
2) Does the after sex smell keep you turned on? Or do you wash it off right away?" from the "Scent of a woman/man" thread.

The one you view as a blatant violation is not. If you look at his initial post, he says he and his wife are starting rough play during sex and he was wondering if he should even bring up the subject of anal sex and, if he does, HOW he should approach the topic. The poll was to get a feel of the general consensus, to see if it would be better to table that discussion with his wife...FOR NOW, at least. THAT thread isn't a violation. However, there are likely MANY tangents within the thread!


----------



## Almostrecovered

you also have to consider that despite appearances the mods are not omnipresent and reading every thread would be impossible. They largely rely on the report feature.


----------



## I got this

polling likes dislikes is against rules. How common is anal apparently isn't. i have also been bit


----------



## Maricha75

I got this said:


> polling likes dislikes is against rules. How common is anal apparently isn't. i have also been bit


And, again, he was asking how common anal sex is in marriages because he wanted to have a general consensus about it before/if he brings the subject up with his wife. How difficult is that to comprehend?


----------



## that_girl

Yea. Some of the posts in SIM are disgusting.

The scent one was one I didn't care for.


----------



## I got this

Maricha75 said:


> And, again, he was asking how common anal sex is in marriages because he wanted to have a general consensus about it before/if he brings the subject up with his wife. How difficult is that to comprehend?


Thats what I said. Who has the comprehension problem?


----------



## Maricha75

I got this said:


> Thats what I said. Who has the comprehension problem?


Maybe I misunderstood what you were saying? :scratchhead:

I thought you were implying that the OP of that thread was polling as a general "I want to get off to this" kind of thing (which is definitely against the rules). But what he was doing is asking for help in how to approach his wife. Getting information to help decide whether something is "doable" with one's spouse is one thing. Polling just to get off on it is another. The former is allowed. The latter is not. 

If I misunderstood your intent with your post, then I apologize.


----------



## I got this

My intent is to help the OP with an answer. That is always my intent and it is the only one employed here when answering. When asking my intent is to seek understanding. I don't think that is unusual.

Part of the poll on anal (despite the intent you seem to support(as do I)) that got snuck in is "does anal live up to the hype? "

Translation "Do you like anal (a lot)?" 

Another is "I think its overrated" 

Translation "I dont like anal (very much)"

Polling likes and dislikes is against the rules of the Sex section. Here is an exact quote from the rules. 

"NO Polling members for likes and dislikes; those threads will be deleted."

Polling likes and dislikes is black letter rule breaking that YOU missed while asking me if I had a comprehension problem.

Everyone has a purpose for polling likes and dislikes but it violates the section rules. Just because you think the purpose is within the spirit of the rules or is in some way worthy (as I do) it doesn't negate the rule that polling likes and dislikes is not allowed.

Just because you believe the only other purpose is to get off doesn't make it so. There is a laundry list of reasons people would be interested to know likes and dislikes that have ZERO to do with "getting off" Not only do I believe you misunderstood me, I also believe you misunderstood the OP and your characterization of his intent is disrespectful to him as well.

Your follow up post and the obvious rule breaking pointed out here that you missed indicates to me you are mistaken still in your comprehension of the section rules.

I dont mind any of the posts included those that were locked not because I am a perv but because I like to choose discussions I want to be a part of and ignore the rest rather than having them eliminated because of the risk some are pervy without other merit. 

I think the rules of that section are too strict and have inquired about directly and was kindly provided an answer based on reason. The owners and mods decisions are final and I will respect them because I like it here despite that minor disappointment.


----------



## larry.gray

Can we at least have a moratorium on pegging??????

I haven't read the threads, but given the volume of posting to them, I would imagine every possible point of view has been hashed out.


----------



## Chris H.

Theseus said:


> Yet, I read through the rules several times and I don't see any violation.


I guess you didn't see the part that says:



> If your thread does not describe a problem you need help with, it is subject to deletion.


----------



## Chris H.

Theseus said:


> Yet another thread, blatantly violates the rules on polls, yet its allowed to remain (I think it should remain, but the point is if you are going to follow the rules, they should be consistent, not arbitrary).


There is nothing wrong with this thread because it is a person who has described a problem he has and is asking for advice, which is the primary purpose of the sex section.


----------



## Almostrecovered

not okay- "I like Cleveland Steamers"

okay- "I want a Cleveland Steamer, what's the best way to ask the wife?"


----------

